# Tatjana Gsell will ins Dschungelcamp



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*„Ich muss da bestimmt immer die Kacke fressen"
Tatjana Gsell will ins Dschungelcamp*​
Nun wandert noch ein deutscher „Promi“ für einige Zeit nach Australien aus. Das Dschungelcamp geht in die nächste Runde und neben Porno Klaus (32) und Ex-Brosis-Sängerin Indira Weis (31), soll nun auch Tatjana Gsell ihr Glück als Dschungelbewohnerin versuchen wollen.

Laut der Bild am Sonntag ist die RTL-Show eines von vielen neuen Projekten der Blondine. Mit großem Realismus erklärte sie: „Ich muss da bestimmt immer die Kacke fressen, weil die Zuschauer mich leiden sehen wollen.“ Wenn sie davon schon ausgeht, warum möchte sie dann unbedingt dabei sein und sich das freiwillig antun? Der Titel der Dschungelkönigin ist es Tatjana anscheinend wert.

2011 soll einfach alles anderes und besser werden. Sie plant eben einen neuen Lebensabschnitt und neben dem RTL-Projekt ist auch eine CD mit einem Rapper aus Hessen geplant. Wir dürfen also gespannt sein, wie 2011 für die Blondie läuft. 
*
Das wirdn Knüller 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## losser (8 Nov. 2010)

DIe alte is so nervig !!!!


----------



## willbilder (8 Nov. 2010)

Die sollten mal anfangen die ganzen Z-Promis im Dschungel zu lassen.
So können sie keinem mehr auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## JayP (9 Nov. 2010)

Also ich muss schon sagen dass wird bestimmt tierisch lustig wenn sich Indira und die Tatjana anzicken wer denn da mehr Niveau oder so hathappy010

Und dazu noch der endgeile Pornoklaus, der alles was praktisch kreucht und fleucht beischlafen will.

Und wenn man dann einfach mal von Rtl Seite vergisst die ganzen Assis wieder nach Deutschland zu fliegen, ja dann wirds nicht nur lustig, sondern richtig sinnvoll.:thumbup:

Man kann das ja auch begründen ala die Wirtschaftskrise ist wieder da, Ihr müsst "leider" im Dschungel bleiben oder auf eigene Kosten raus kommen, da Rückflüge "momentan" für uns nicht wirtschaftlich tragbar sind.:jumping:

Und da die eh alle keine Kohle haben bzw jeden Euro der rein kommt schon 2mal wieder ausgegeben haben, sind wir die auf ewigggggg los:WOW:


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

Da gehen die Würmer, Spinnen und Kakerlaken aber laufen


----------



## tommie3 (9 Nov. 2010)

JayP hat ja sowas von recht!


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Ich freu mich


----------



## Megaboy333 (12 Dez. 2010)

wird lustig


----------



## Franky70 (12 Dez. 2010)

Wer da reingeht nimmt wirklich ALLES in den Mund!


----------



## chini72 (12 Dez. 2010)

Dazu kommt noch Rainer Langhans! Einer aus der 68er Bewegung. Ein überzeugter Veganer, der mit einem "Harem" von FÜNF Frauen lebt und die freie Liebe praktiziert.


----------

